# Possible motors for a small car conversion?



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi

Sounds like it may be the pump motor rather than the drive motor,

The drive shaft may end in a female spline - difficult to adapt to your drive,

Have you gone over the "Using a Forklift Motor Thread"?

Add some pictures - label, com, brushes, driveshaft


----------



## mechsman (Dec 4, 2013)

The thrige-titan one is definitely labelled as the drive motor, as the same guy also has the lift motor from the same fork truck, and that is rated at 0.9kW. Forgot to say, the motor comes with the pump still bolted to the end of it, so I guess I could make an adaptor by robbing the pump of its shaft?

Anybody know why the motor would only bring out 3 terminals on the box? I'm struggling to understand what sort of motor it is and how it's wired.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

If it has a pump attached to it, it is a pump motor. Some types of motors use 3 terminals for reversibility (called split series) but it is unlikely on a pump motor. Others use a third terminal for a field weakening tap. S3 15% is duty cycle and the way pump motors are typically rated. 200A is a good figure for an 80V motor but at 26kg sounds small for EVcar. And as Dunc says, pump drives are a bitch to adapt to EVs.

I might be able to provide info on the Prestolite but need photos.


----------



## mechsman (Dec 4, 2013)

major said:


> If it has a pump attached to it, it is a pump motor. Some types of motors use 3 terminals for reversibility (called split series) but it is unlikely on a pump motor. Others use a third terminal for a field weakening tap. S3 15% is duty cycle and the way pump motors are typically rated. 200A is a good figure for an 80V motor but at 26kg sounds small for EVcar. And as Dunc says, pump drives are a bitch to adapt to EVs.
> 
> I might be able to provide info on the Prestolite but need photos.


Interesting, many thanks for that info. I can't copy the links into here for some reason but the ebay (uk) item numbers are as follows:


Thrige-Titan: 151213616745 and
Yale/Prestolite one: 111258565423

I was thinking that 13kW ought to be enough to move the car at a reasonable pace, as the original peugeot 106/citreon saxo factory EV's used a 11kW SepEx motor if I remember correctly. The C1 Evie uses a 30kW motor though, hmmm.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mechsman said:


> Interesting, many thanks for that info. I can't copy the links into here for some reason but the ebay (uk) item numbers are as follows:
> 
> 
> Thrige-Titan: 151213616745 and
> ...


The Prestolite looks like a 7.2 inch diameter MTB-4001 circa 1984. A good motor at about 80 pounds weight. Has a 24 tooth BS internal seration shaft to mate to pump, IIRC. Not good for mechanical coupling to EVs.

The 13kW on the other is 15% duty cycle, so like about 2 kW average over the long haul. And is obviously a pump motor.


----------



## mechsman (Dec 4, 2013)

major said:


> The Prestolite looks like a 7.2 inch diameter MTB-4001 circa 1984. A good motor at about 80 pounds weight. Has a 24 tooth BS internal seration shaft to mate to pump, IIRC. Not good for mechanical coupling to EVs.
> 
> The 13kW on the other is 15% duty cycle, so like about 2 kW average over the long haul. And is obviously a pump motor.


Sooooo...... no good for both of those then?  The prestolite due to the shaft, and the Thrige due to the low duty cycle. I'm struggling to find a decent source of cheap(ish)/second hand motors in the UK to be honest. Any ideas on places to look/ask?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

mechsman said:


> Sooooo...... no good for both of those then?  The prestolite due to the shaft


Hi Mechsman

The prestolite is probably a good one for a small car. If the price is good, you can probably try to build a new shaft for it.
I've done one time with good result.


----------

